# Mounting bucket to telehandler??



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

We just bought a Gehl telehandler and now I am trying to figure out how to mount a bucket on to it. I would only be useing the bucket for snow and thats it. The problem is that I don't want to take the forks off inorder to use the bucket. I have found an old bucket off a loader that I was going to fab-up for the Gehl. Here is my idea, weld 2X4 sqaure tubing to the bottom of the bucket for the forks to slide into and build the cutting edge down so that it is flush with bottom of the tubing. Then is fasten it to the machine, weld chain to 4 places on the bucket (2 on each side of the back rack of the forks) and weld 4 chain hooks to the back rack. Then that way when dumping the bucket, the bucket won't slide off the forks. And I figure this way it will be very quick and easy to mount up and unmount the bucket.

What do you guys think??

Any other ideas??


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

gehl makes a bucket for the telehandler the 2x4 square tubing you speak of is built into the bucket so the bucket is flat when on the ground cutting/scraping. the forks slide on then theres 2 pins that go behind the bucket to hold it on. the idea of putting the 2x4 under the bucket i dont think would be the greatest idea. as it would take a lot to make up the difference on the cutting edge. and to get any down pressure you may end up with the 2x4s digging into the ground. cause thats gonna be a pretty steep cutting edge. now if you could torch out to spots behind the bucket and weld the 2x4s on the top side of the bottom of the bucket that might work a lil better. you really need to check the weight limit of your forks as there are different weight'd forks. then you also need to weigh the bucket and take that into consideration. then think if its a 2yrd bucket whats 2 yards of material going to weigh. you could over load your machine real quick. and over load the forks real fast. bending your forks out of shape which can bea pain to fix if you can ever truly get them str8.

while i know you dont wanna take the forks off to put the bucket on. it may be more worth while.

payton


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

I don't know exactly what the forks themselves are rated at, but the machine is rated at a max cap of 8,000lbs,at a max straight out reach of 26' its rated at 1200 lbs. So the machine is more than enough to do the job. Heck I have a 1.5yd snow bucket on my S250 and it doesn't even blink an eye at that. The reason that I don't want to be taking the forks off is that they don't have a quick disconnect, you have to loosen bolts and pull pins inorder to remove them. And I remember having to do that with my old 610 Bobcat that I had way back when, and that was a huge PITA.. And since the telehandler is going to be sitting on job sites it will have to go from lifting plywood, shingles, ect, to clearing snow and back to lifting the shingles/plywood again that same day. So the bucket isn't going to get used alot, actually very little, but I just want to bucket for it so that if I don't have a Bobcat on site that I atleast have another way of moving the snow and getting right back to building.

Its just kinda hard to figure out the fastest way to go from forks, to bucket and back to forks, since this machine has those dam pins.


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

how is bis up that way its been real slow in iowa our friends down south are framing houses for 1.50per ft cant compete with that



Team_Yamaha;392941 said:


> I don't know exactly what the forks themselves are rated at, but the machine is rated at a max cap of 8,000lbs,at a max straight out reach of 26' its rated at 1200 lbs. So the machine is more than enough to do the job. Heck I have a 1.5yd snow bucket on my S250 and it doesn't even blink an eye at that. The reason that I don't want to be taking the forks off is that they don't have a quick disconnect, you have to loosen bolts and pull pins inorder to remove them. And I remember having to do that with my old 610 Bobcat that I had way back when, and that was a huge PITA.. And since the telehandler is going to be sitting on job sites it will have to go from lifting plywood, shingles, ect, to clearing snow and back to lifting the shingles/plywood again that same day. So the bucket isn't going to get used alot, actually very little, but I just want to bucket for it so that if I don't have a Bobcat on site that I atleast have another way of moving the snow and getting right back to building.
> 
> Its just kinda hard to figure out the fastest way to go from forks, to bucket and back to forks, since this machine has those dam pins.


----------



## dirthog (Feb 17, 2006)

*mounting bucket*

cut two holes inside and right on the bottom of the bucket slide the forks in and box around them then just put a hook on the back of the bucket to keep it on when you dump have done that with several buckets keeps your cutting edge and every thing the same


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

jce4isu;392947 said:


> how is bis up that way its been real slow in iowa our friends down south are framing houses for 1.50per ft cant compete with that


$1.50 WOW!! Lucky for us, the "friends from down south" haven't made it up this for north yet, atleast for framing. We actually just had the very first ones stop at one of our jobs asking about doing sheetrock, just told them "no, sorry, we use the same subs on every job",

We are staying busy, not swamped like last year. But we atleast have jobs lined up and waiting for us. We have 2 houses going on right now, 1 that I was back filling at today and will be ready to build on late next week. And then 1 more house for sure, then of course we have 2-3 that we have bid on and not heard about yet. We are lucky that we have this many houses going on and lined up, I know that there are a few contractors around that have all their guys laid-off, and a couple more that are having to drive 1-2 hours each day to get to and from work.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i have a gehl 883 telehandler and have a factory bucket and i can unhook the forks and hook up the bucket in less than 60 seconds i would highly reccomend a factory original i have two small brackets welded to the inside of the bucket for mounting a 10' snow plow.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

sorry i just read that it is not a Quick tach


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

jce4isu;392947 said:


> how is bis up that way its been real slow in iowa our friends down south are framing houses for 1.50per ft cant compete with that


damm that's cheep!!! i don't see how they do it here for $7.50


----------

